# Just Got A Shocker From My Doctor Today!



## fmdog44

I was told today I must bring my living will and power of attorney documents in for my next check up visit. I asked why and she said, "blame Obama." I said "since when?" She replied, "Since he got it passed?" I told her I have never had the required since he got elected eleven years ago. She said they are tightening the belt. She added mammograms are now mandatory for women annually if they want medical care. Has anyone had any similar notices with their personal physicians?


----------



## Catlady

I haven't seen a regular doctor since January 2012 so have no answer.  BUT, that sounds ridiculous.  And, Obama has been gone THREE years, they can't blame him for this.  I haven't had a mammogram since mid 1990's, if that's true I'm screwed and I still refuse to have it done.  Hope other posters give you more informative replies.


----------



## Keesha

It’s a shocker to me because I didn’t realize you were female but I understand your concern.
Ive only had one mammogram and won’t have any more but don’t wish to explain why and our mammograms are covered by our government.


----------



## AprilSun

I saw my doctor in August and he tried to get me to have a mammogram, which I haven't had in years, and I told him a flat out NO! He did not tell me that they were mandatory or anything else your doctor told you and he didn't in all of the other years I didn't have one.  If he was my doctor, this would make me suspicious of him.


----------



## fmdog44

I just spoke with a Medicare rep on the phone. First, she said first the advanced care planning deals with annual wellness exams required but the documentation is _voluntary. _She also stated she see nothing pertaining to mandatory mammograms. Bottom line is apparently my doctor is not reading the fine print.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Well that’s strange, I haven’t had a mammogram in 4 years or any other “ recommend test “ when I talked to my doctor she said after 75 none of those tests were recommended. I don’t have to show anyone my living will or who has my power of attorney, it’s not their business or anyone else’s the only thing they need from me is the Do not Resuscitate form.


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> It’s a shocker to me because I didn’t realize you were female but I understand your concern.
> Ive only had one mammogram and won’t have any more but* don’t wish to explain why* and our mammograms are covered by our government.


I always feared that the extreme squishing required to do the mammogram would actually create a lump that might eventually morph into cancer.  It's probably illogical reasoning (after all, I barely passed chemistry) but I'm the ''Going by my guts'' type and refused to have more than the two I agreed to have done.


----------



## Keesha

fmdog44 said:


> I just spoke with a Medicare rep on the phone. First, she said first the advanced care planning deals with annual wellness exams required but the documentation is _voluntary. _She also stated she see nothing pertaining to mandatory mammograms. Bottom lime is apparently my doctor is not reading the fine print.


That’s great. It’s NOT mandatory. 
Good stuff.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

fmdog44 said:


> I just spoke with a Medicare rep on the phone. First, she said first the advanced care planning deals with annual wellness exams required but the documentation is _voluntary. _She also stated she see nothing pertaining to mandatory mammograms. Bottom lime is apparently my doctor is not reading the fine print.


I’m glad you called Medicare, I’m curious to know why your doctor thinks he has the right to know who has your power of attorney or your living will. When I lived in Florida I gave the hospital that I used a copy of my Do not Resuscitate form but that’s all.


----------



## Catlady

Lvstotrvl said:


> I’m glad you called Medicare, I’m curious to know why your doctor things he has the right to know who has your power of attorney or your living will. When I lived in Florida I gave the hospital that I used a copy of my Do not Resuscitate form but that’s all.


Where did you get that Do not Resuscitate form ?  Thanks.  I need to get my life in order but I'm a "master procrastinator".


----------



## Ken N Tx

Another reason I decline the wellness exams..


----------



## hollydolly

fmdog44 said:


> I was told today I must bring my living will and power of attorney documents in for my next check up visit. I asked why and she said, "blame Obama." I said "since when?" She replied, "Since he got it passed?" I told her I have never had the required since he got elected eleven years ago. She said they are tightening the belt. She added mammograms are now mandatory for women annually if they want medical care. Has anyone had any similar notices with their personal physicians?


 You're female???  I thought you were a guy!!


----------



## Ladybj

fmdog44 said:


> I just spoke with a Medicare rep on the phone. First, she said first the advanced care planning deals with annual wellness exams required but the documentation is _voluntary. _She also stated she see nothing pertaining to mandatory mammograms. Bottom lime is apparently my doctor is not reading the fine print.


Glad you got that straighten out!!


----------



## Catlady

hollydolly said:


> You're female???  I thought you were a guy!!


He IS a guy.  I think the ''she'' in fmdog's post mentioned the mammogram as an example of another procedure that the rules have changed.


----------



## hollydolly

PVC said:


> He IS a guy.  I think the ''she'' in fmdog's post mentioned the mammogram as an example of another procedure that the rules have changed.


 Ooooh I see...I thought with all the talk of mammograms he was a SHE!!!


----------



## Tommy

Wow!  If that were my doctor I'd drop him like a hot rock and find a new PCP.  If he's that clueless on basic stuff like this, I can't imagine that he's a very skilled diagnostician!


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> You're female???  I thought you were a guy!!


Ok so I’m not the only one. I don’t feel so bad now.


----------



## Pepper

Your doc out & out lied.  I had doctors out & out lie & I call them on it.  Not to their face, but to gov't agencies responsible for them.  Was able to have Medicare refunded $20K once from a lying doc.


----------



## Catlady

Pepper said:


> Your doc out & out lied.  I had doctors out & out lie & I call them on it.  Not to their face, but to gov't agencies responsible for them.  Was able to have Medicare refunded $20K once from a lying doc.


Good for you!  

I had an ENT doctor.  I've had chronic mastoiditis since I was 5 and need to have my ears cleaned at least every 4 months.  He would use a ''scraper'' and a suction type instrument to remove the wax and clear the ear canals.  He would bill it as ''surgery'' and charge Medicare $4000 per visit, on top of the ''office visit'' charge.  It bothered me but I was afraid to confront him.  So I wrote to Medicare and told them about it.  I never got a reply from Medicare but I noticed he no longer said it was surgery and his fee was much lower.  Of course, Medicare never paid him the $4000, so I don't know why he did it.


----------



## TravelinMan

fmdog44 said:


> I was told today I must bring my living will and power of attorney documents in for my next check up visit. I asked why and she said, "blame Obama." I said "since when?" She replied, "Since he got it passed?" I told her I have never had the required since he got elected eleven years ago. She said they are tightening the belt. She added mammograms are now mandatory for women annually if they want medical care. Has anyone had any similar notices with their personal physicians?



If it sounds outrageous, it probably is.  But getting the official words can put your mind at ease.  Just because a doctor's office says it is so does not mean it is.

Many of these unbelievable lies can be uncovered by searching the internet, including US government sites, for the correct answer .


----------



## bingo

they'd have to drag me in chains to another mammogram


----------



## Keesha

bingo said:


> they'd have to drag me in chains to another mammogram


Ditto!


----------



## win231

fmdog44 said:


> I just spoke with a Medicare rep on the phone. First, she said first the advanced care planning deals with annual wellness exams required but the documentation is _voluntary. _She also stated she see nothing pertaining to mandatory mammograms. Bottom lime is apparently my doctor is not reading the fine print.


Your "doctor" is not only not reading the fine print, he's interested in increasing profits.  Each mammogram or other test = another bill to your provider.  There is NO such thing as mandatory anything involving medical tests or procedures on the planet earth.  It's your body; not his.  He can _suggest _something but he can't decide what's mandatory.


----------



## win231

Several years ago, I had an infected tooth that needed a root canal.  Since I've had 29 root canals, I know what's involved.
This particular one was causing severe pain.  I saw my dentist & said I wanted it treated immediately.  He said he wanted to put me on antibiotics for several days first.  I said, I don't intend to be in severe pain for several days; I wanted it treated now & I'll be happy to start taking antibiotics during treatment.  He refused to do it that way, so I started to leave & said, "Fine.  Thanks for your time; I'll see another dentist."

When he realized he was going to lose $950.00 plus another $1,350.00 for the crown, he said, "Wait a minute; I can start the root canal now."
He did the root canal in 2 visits, he did the crown & no antibiotics needed.


----------



## Lethe200

fmdog44 said:


> I just spoke with a Medicare rep on the phone. First, she said first the advanced care planning deals with annual wellness exams required but the documentation is _voluntary. _She also stated she see nothing pertaining to mandatory mammograms. Bottom lime is apparently my doctor is not reading the fine print.



Oh no, your doctor IS reading the fine print. S/he will be able to bill Medicare for the mammogram, whether you needed one or not.


----------



## peppermint

I would get rid of that Doctor!!  dog44......I just went to my Doctor she just did the necessary things...Anyway, I had a Mammogram in January this year.....The Doctor said..."I will see you in 5 years....I laughed and told her if I live that long!!!!!!!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

PVC said:


> Where did you get that Do not Resuscitate form ?  Thanks.  I need to get my life in order but I'm a "master procrastinator".


PVC~ I got my form from my hospital in Florida, I gave a copy to my doctor ( required in FL ) I don‘t know if  every state has there own.


----------



## DaveA

Sounds like your doctor has a political interest in placing the blame. If not, it's the first time I've heard of a doctor mingling political with medical comments.  And I'm appalled to hear of the constant misrepresentation of medical procedures for the sole purpose of extracting money from patients.

I've had a few procedures, over my lifetime, and all seemed to have had a beneficial effect on whatever problem that I was having. Overall I have been well satisfied with my medical care including the prompt responses to any problems I've encountered. Sorry that so many of you are suffering from dishonest and sub-standard care.  Isn't there a state medical board overseeing doctors and medical facilities, in your state?


----------



## gennie

PVC said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I had an ENT doctor.  I've had chronic mastoiditis since I was 5 and need to have my ears cleaned at least every 4 months.  He would use a ''scraper'' and a suction type instrument to remove the wax and clear the ear canals.  He would bill it as ''surgery'' and charge Medicare $4000 per visit, on top of the ''office visit'' charge.  It bothered me but I was afraid to confront him.  So I wrote to Medicare and told them about it.  I never got a reply from Medicare but I noticed he no longer said it was surgery and his fee was much lower.  Of course, Medicare never paid him the $4000, so I *don't know why he did it.*


It's called greed


----------



## gennie

DaveA said:


> Sounds like your doctor has a political interest in placing the blame. If not, it's the first time I've heard of a doctor mingling political with medical comments.  And I'm appalled to hear of the constant misrepresentation of medical procedures for the sole purpose of extracting money from patients.
> 
> I've had a few procedures, over my lifetime, and all seemed to have had a beneficial effect on whatever problem that I was having. Overall I have been well satisfied with my medical care including the prompt responses to any problems I've encountered. Sorry that so many of you are suffering from dishonest and sub-standard care.  Isn't there a state medical board overseeing doctors and medical facilities, in your state?



Much of Medicare was set up to work on the honor system.  Unfortunately greed trumps honor in many cases.

I recently moved and changed doctors. Got established with new doctor just last week.  Your doctor sounds like he is pushing his own agenda.  In case this is a regional thing, I and my doctor are in Polk Co., FL


----------



## win231

DaveA said:


> Sounds like your doctor has a political interest in placing the blame. If not, it's the first time I've heard of a doctor mingling political with medical comments.  And I'm appalled to hear of the constant misrepresentation of medical procedures for the sole purpose of extracting money from patients.
> 
> I've had a few procedures, over my lifetime, and all seemed to have had a beneficial effect on whatever problem that I was having. Overall I have been well satisfied with my medical care including the prompt responses to any problems I've encountered. Sorry that so many of you are suffering from dishonest and sub-standard care.  Isn't there a state medical board overseeing doctors and medical facilities, in your state?


Yes, there are medical & dental boards that are supposed to oversee doctors & dentists.
Unfortunately, they are comprised of....doctors & dentists, who are there to provide an _*illusion *_of protecting patients, while protecting doctors & dentists.
How do I know?  Years ago, I had a dentist who was previously my family dentist that I trusted for years.  He did 4 of my root canals & 6 of my crowns; he did excellent work.  My experience is described below; it's worth reading:

When I needed a bridge replaced due to infection under a supporting tooth, I went to him.  He immediately tried to sell me a $7,000.00 implant instead.  After he described the implant procedure, I said, "That's a lot of invasive & expensive work just to replace a bridge.  I'd like to research it before I decide.  One of the things I found out was that diabetics (like myself) have a much higher chance of unsuccessful dental implants - &, of course the implant would have to be removed - more surgery, more trauma, more risk of infection &, of course losing $7,000.00.
He got very frustrated & said, "Well, I can just replace the bridge if you want; it's only $3,000.00."  I said OK.

But while he was getting the area ready for the bridge, he again started the hard sell on the implant.  I wanted to leave, but the area was grinded down & I didn't want to leave & find another dentist in that condition.
Two weeks later, he cemented the permanent bridge & when the anesthetic wore off, I saw that the bridge was far too short, leaving a big gap between my upper & lower teeth.  That makes it impossible to chew on that side.  (That was his way of teaching me a lesson about not doing what he wanted).  I was FURIOUS; the bridge would have to be done again by another dentist (of course).
I showed him the bridge (which he could tell was bad when he installed it) & he blamed ME, saying my teeth must have shifted.  I suggested he tell that one to the tooth fairy.  He refused to refund me the $3,000.00 so I could have another dentist re-do the bridge.

I disputed the charge on my credit card & also filed a complaint with the Dental Board & sent photos of the bad bridge.  The Dental Board replied:  "Although the work was unprofessional, we don't get involved with such issues unless the dentist commits a crime."  I said, "Fine.  You're useless; you protect dentists, not patients."
I had to wait 1 year to allow the area to heal completely - chewing only on one side.

The story got better:  While I was shopping for another dentist to re-do the bridge, a dentist looked at it & said, _"Who the hell did that bridge? It's the worst I've ever seen in my 25 years as a dentist.......It's impossible to eat on your whole left side....I hope you're not going to let him get away with it."_
When I told him the dentist's name, his whole face got WHITE. _ I figured it out after a few seconds;* he was related to my other dentist.*_
After he recovered sufficiently, he said, "Well....you know.....sometimes in life, bad things happen & you just have to forget about it & move on."
I said, "Yeah...after you find out your relative did it, I should forget about it & move on....when it's not YOUR teeth, YOUR health & YOUR $3,000.00."  After telling him "You're as bad as he is," I left.

A couple of days later, the original idiot dentist phoned me & said, "After consulting with my cousin, I will give you a refund so you can have another dentist re-do the bridge."  Yeah....his cousin told him I'm shopping for another dentist & they're all seeing his "work" & ruining his reputation.  THAT bothered him; not his incompetent work.
Another dentist did the bridge, which has been good so far - 16 years.


----------



## terry123

Had a talk with my doctor and told him I was 72 and did not want any more breast tests or colon tests.  If I notice a lump or a change in my body I will tell him and then we will decide if I want any testing done. After 3 brain attacks and living with late effects cva, I have had enough.  He said he understood and would abide with my wishes. They asked one time if I had the living will etc and I said yes. My daughters have the paperwork and they never asked again.  I check my explanation of benefits after they pay my claims to be sure they have not billed for something I did not get.  I worked for 15 years with claims and know how they should be billed and paid.


----------



## C'est Moi

fmdog44 said:


> I was told today I must bring my living will and power of attorney documents in for my next check up visit. I asked why and she said, "blame Obama." I said "since when?" She replied, "Since he got it passed?" I told her I have never had the required since he got elected eleven years ago. She said they are tightening the belt.* She added mammograms are now mandatory for women annually if they want medical care*. Has anyone had any similar notices with their personal physicians?


Such a crock.   I live in the Houston area and I was in my doctor's office today for annual blood work.   She asked if I wanted a mammogram and I said, "no."   End of discussion.


----------



## fmdog44

hollydolly said:


> You're female???  I thought you were a guy!!


I just checked. I am a guy! My doctor is a woman and she brought up the mammogram subject.


----------



## fmdog44

You know what they call the person that graduated at the very bottom of their medical school class? "Doctor".


----------



## StarSong

I went for a cataract surgery a couple of years ago.  During the intake process the nurse asked me if I had a DNR.  I said, "_For a cataract surgery?   Are you kidding?_  If I code on the table *you'd better* break out the paddles and anything else you can find in that operating room." 

The anesthesiologist came into the OR just before the surgery and reviewed the notes with me. She said, "No DNR?" I told her that was correct. She went, "Whew!" and said, "Boy does that make my job easier!" Not the response I'd expected. 

I went in for that procedure as a completely healthy woman in my 60s. No way was I giving them permission to turn their heads if things went sideways. My husband has POA and was in the waiting room no more than 50 yards from the OR. If a disaster occurred, decisions were to be his call, not theirs. 

Does anyone else sometimes feel like we're being given the bum's rush to exit the planet with all the pressure to provide DNRs? (The medical box checkers ask me about it every time I go to an appointment.) _My family_ knows what I want and have been given the power to make those decisions.  No need for a disinterested surgeon, anesthesiologist, or other medical person to choose for me.  

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Kaila

The original post in this topic, raises other issues for me, in addition to the ones already raised by others.

I don't like a doctor to put political spins on what they tell me, during my medical appointments.  They should leave politics out of that space.

Also, as I understand it, her info was not correct anyway.... in many ways.
The current pressure on doctors to bring up mammograms, and document and future planning, etc, with patients more often,
was based on, making preventative services more available to the people who WANT them, and letting more people know they are more easily accessible, due to being covered by more insurances, etc., IF they choose and need them.


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Ooooh I see...I thought with all the talk of mammograms he was a SHE!!!





men have mammograms holly !,!!


----------



## Kaila

The doctor was just giving an example, you guys!  

Oh, oops!  I meant you gals.  
Or anyone.


----------



## Catlady

charry said:


> men have mammograms holly !,!!


How do they squeeze men's boobs between those metal plates?


----------



## gennie

Men do get breast cancer, it's rare but it does happen


----------



## peppermint

You are right, gennie….   I do know a man that had breast cancer....The Doctor's did the same as they would for a Woman.....
They have a Chest....


----------



## Sassycakes

*One of the weirdest things a Doctor ever said to me was a few years ago. He wanted me to have an MRI for an ear problem I was having. I asked if we could put it off for a few weeks because my Daughter was getting married in a few days. His reply was "No we better do it now because if it's what I think it is you won't be around for the wedding." No I didn't go for the test and I immediately started to see another Doc**tor.*


----------



## jerry old

Not only is frdog44 a boy child, he is also a cleb: the site posted his avatar
on web page-huba, huba.

Went to podiatrist to have toenails cut.  He finished, then stated I need to give you this medicine.
"why?"
"yes, I need to give you this medicine (injection)"
"medicine for what?"
(He standing there with syringe in his hand.)
"What's in the syringe?"
"Medicine."
He refused to tell me what was in the syringe or why he wanted to inject me.

I told him he was a fee building hunk of #$@& and would tell everyone I
could, 'Your a thief."
If he injected this 'medicine' he can bill insurance for $350.00.

I talked to several old farts to spread the word, but they do not go to podiatrist.
This alleged podiatrist has three offices in different towns.

I have called Medicare before on thieving physicians-got Ho-Hum responses of 'Well look into it.'

These 'toenail' docs go to school for 4 years, just checked googol they make from 86-222k per year.  Yea, some take advance degrees and can do surgery; but that is a heck of a lot for toenail clippers.


----------



## C'est Moi

Why would you go to a podiatrist to have your nails cut?   A manicurist would be a lot cheaper, and no injections.


----------



## win231

Lethe200 said:


> Oh no, your doctor IS reading the fine print. S/he will be able to bill Medicare for the mammogram, whether you needed one or not.


Exactly the reason for most tests - whether useful or not.  Also the reason for blood draws every couple of hours while you're in the hospital.  You'll notice the nurse goes right to the computer after each draw - notation for billing each time.


----------



## Catlady

Sassycakes said:


> *One of the weirdest things a Doctor ever said to me was a few years ago. He wanted me to have an MRI for an ear problem I was having. I asked if we could put it off for a few weeks because my Daughter was getting married in a few days. *_His reply was "No we better do it now because if it's what I think it is you won't be around for the wedding."_* No I didn't go for the test and I immediately started to see another Doc**tor.*


 And here you are, still alive and well!


----------



## Sassycakes

PVC said:


> And here you are, still alive and well!



*I was just thinking that I should look him up and see if he is still alive.*


----------



## fmdog44

C'est Moi said:


> Why would you go to a podiatrist to have your nails cut?   A manicurist would be a lot cheaper, and no injections.


I got a catalog today that had an electric toenail clipper! Just what we need.


----------



## GreenSky

It's interesting that there are complaints (justified) about doctors doing more tests than necessary.  Much of this is because of the fear of being sued for not being "thorough."

If (likely when) we destroy our healthcare by going to single payer we won't have to worry about too many tests.  We will get far fewer.

Rick


----------



## Liberty

Sometimes I do wonder what the stress of going to doctors for tests does to our bodies.  Too many docs, too much stress, too much exaberated illness?


----------



## Catlady

Liberty said:


> Sometimes* I do wonder what the stress of going to doctors for tests does to our bodies*.  Too many docs, too much stress, too much exaberated illness?


When I had my last mammogram, eons ago, they called and said I needed to go for another one, doctor saw ''something'' that needed to be checked.  Good thing appt was for next day, but I was a total mess thinking I had breast cancer.  Turned out to be nothing.


----------



## auntiesattic

I just saw my PCP in August. He asked me if I wanted a mammogram. I said "no". He moved on. I've been with this doctor for 35 years and he knows better than to push with me.


----------



## Lc jones

Catlady said:


> How do they squeeze men's boobs between those metal plates?


Oh my gosh you read my mind LOL!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Sounds to me like your doctor didn't know WTH she's talking about! I share the opinions of some others who replied.


----------



## Jackie Blue

Tommy said:


> Wow!  If that were my doctor I'd drop him like a hot rock and find a new PCP.  If he's that clueless on basic stuff like this, I can't imagine that he's a very skilled diagnostician!



I agree.   
Is she even sure it was truly her doc office calling?  If it really was - sounds like they were fishing for more INCOME....ain't nothin' test-wise that's mandatory for Medicare.  They have that list of available wellness tests, but that's all "if you wanna" stuff.


----------



## JaniceM

fmdog44 said:


> I just spoke with a Medicare rep on the phone. First, she said first the advanced care planning deals with annual wellness exams required but the documentation is _voluntary. _She also stated she see nothing pertaining to mandatory mammograms. Bottom line is apparently my doctor is not reading the fine print.



Could you possibly clarify:  are you saying if a person is on Medicare, they're automatically required to have those annual "wellness" exams?


----------



## Kaila

HI, @JaniceM

I think they mean that _if _a doctor sees you for the "wellness exam"
then they(the doctors) are required to include/add discussion of advance care planning with it....
(Medicare does not want wellness exams that do not mention it)

but then, you are not required to fill out the advance care forms....or act on it....

and I do *not* believe that the annual wellness exam is required...

unless it is required of some individuals due to their own circumstances or illness, that i have not been familiar with,
but in general, we have gone to many different doctors, under plain Medicare, and not had any annual wellness exam.


----------



## JaniceM

@Kaila:  o.k. thanks for the info!!


----------



## terry123

I had one of those wellness exams when they first came out. The doctor could barely speak English. I was called about one the next year and I related my experience. They assured me they would send someone that spoke English. I declined saying that if I needed to see the doctor I would make an appointment with my regular doctor.  Nobody has mentioned it again. I have enough sense to see a doctor if I need to and don't need any insurance company telling me I have to see one.


----------



## AprilSun

terry123 said:


> I had one of those wellness exams when they first came out. The doctor could barely speak English. I was called about one the next year and I related my experience. They assured me they would send someone that spoke English. I declined saying that if I needed to see the doctor I would make an appointment with my regular doctor.  Nobody has mentioned it again. I have enough sense to see a doctor if I need to and don't need any insurance company telling me I have to see one.



That's exactly how I feel. I got junk mail from my insurance company today wanting me to get my wellness exam. They "claim" there is a difference between their wellness exam and my annual physical but I don't care! Like you said, I have enough sense to decide if I need to see a doctor and which one to see if I do but it won't be them!


----------



## jerry old

it is all terribly confusing, what is it you want?
what do I have to do.
Physicians, when they call the insurance provider, are talking to a grad student.  These none physicians are the folks making decisions on what is covered and not covered-they make physician's cuss, foam  at the mount, cry with frustration... 
My two old timey docs said, 'no way would I become a physician were I a young person.'


----------



## Kaila

I see what others are saying, here, which is all interesting and valid and important.

I personally have not experienced, being told by an insurance company that *they* want me to have a "wellness exam."

Medicare offers one, but has not ever told me to do it, or required it of me.

I did want to add to my earlier post on this topic, on this page, though,

that i am _*not*_ an expert on this topic, *and* they are always making changes every year...to these sorts of things.
I am solely sharing my own experience and knowledge that i do have.


----------



## Butterfly

JaniceM said:


> Could you possibly clarify:  are you saying if a person is on Medicare, they're automatically required to have those annual "wellness" exams?



NO!  Medicare does not require you to have on of those so-called "wellness exams."

IMHO they are an absolute waste of time.  I have an annual checkup, but that's with my own PCP.   If I have health concerns, I will share them with my PCP, not with some random "wellness" doc.  I find the idea of doing that intrusive and a violation of my privacy.


----------



## Catlady

And here I thought I wasn't taking advantage of the wellness exam.  I thought it would be with my own doctor and like an all inclusive checkup.  Glad I never bothered, sounds like a waste of Medicare money.


----------



## Ladybj

terry123 said:


> I had one of those wellness exams when they first came out. The doctor could barely speak English. I was called about one the next year and I related my experience. They assured me they would send someone that spoke English. I declined saying that if I needed to see the doctor I would make an appointment with my regular doctor.  Nobody has mentioned it again. I have enough sense to see a doctor if I need to and don't need any insurance company telling me I have to see one.


I feel the same way.


----------



## Marlene

Sounds more like the doctor wants to milk insurance for all it's worth.  What they probably read in the fine print was that you can bill for certain things.  My doctor always asks about living wills, etc., because that is mandated, but all I have to do is say I have one.  All that is about is covering their own butts if you wind up in the hospital so they won't get sued for making choices against your "will."


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I have a medical team (not all in the same office). I wondered why I always had to pay a co-pay at my primary care physicians office. Well I figured out it's because I see him three or four times a year.  Apparently my visits to a specialist (cardiology, GYN) that I only visited annually qualified for the free wellness checks. One in 2018 and the other in 2019.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

Since my Medicare starts March 1st........I also received a form letter today from my physician that I need to do a complete physical for my new provider.  Uh, had it done 6 months ago.  Kiss off!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Those wellness checkups are a bunch of bull....the NA goes over everything you already know, talks to you like a little kid hearing it for the first time, doesnt wanna be interrupted by what you already know.....so I find it a waste of time....had one in the last four years....even if I develop more medical issues I still wont be following up with these waste-of-my-time appointments.


----------



## win231

30 years ago, I applied for a job with the city.  They required a physical.  I already passed the employment exam and the oral interview.  I arrived at the medical center & the doctor started listening to my heart - _with the stethoscope still around his neck; not in his ears_.
I started laughing.  I couldn't help it; it was funny.
He asked, "What's so funny?"
I said, "Nothing."
Then, after taking blood pressure & having me touch my toes, he said, "Let's go to x-ray."
I said, "What for?"
He said "A full set of chest & back x-rays are required."
I said, "Uh, no thanks; I don't have unnecessary x-rays.
He said, "You have to; it's required."
I said, "Doctor; I don't care if it's required.  My chest, my back, & everything inside of them belong to me & I say, no."
Well....here's where it got nasty.  He put his hand on my back & started to gently push me towards the x-ray room.
I quickly turned around & said, "If you push me again, you will quickly learn that there are injuries no doctor can fix."  He quickly left.
While I was getting dressed, another doctor (supervisor, head, chief), walked in & asked what the problem was.  When I explained it, he said, "Well....he does tend to be short with patients."  I said, "He might meet someone who's not as nice as I am - & you might lose him."

A few weeks later, HR phoned me & offered me the job, but I already accepted another job.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> they'd have to drag me in chains to another mammogram


Me too!


----------



## katlupe

PopsnTuff said:


> Those wellness checkups are a bunch of bull....the NA goes over everything you already know, talks to you like a little kid hearing it for the first time, doesnt wanna be interrupted by what you already know.....so I find it a waste of time....had one in the last four years....even if I develop more medical issues I still wont be following up with these waste-of-my-time appointments.


Exactly! If I go to my doctor, I want to talk to her about whatever I need.


----------



## AprilSun

bingo said:


> they'd have to drag me in chains to another mammogram



Add me to this! I'm not having another mammogram or colonoscopy!


----------



## Liberty

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Since my Medicare starts March 1st........I also received a form letter today from my physician that I need to do a complete physical for my new provider.  Uh, had it done 6 months ago.  Kiss off!


What kind of "provider" do you have?  If you have a supplement (medigap policy) along with the medicare you don't have to do that.


----------



## StarSong

AprilSun said:


> Add me to this! I'm not having another mammogram or colonoscopy!


I stopped having mammograms a few years ago and declined the colonoscopy experience entirely.  A year ago my younger sister was diagnosed with rectal cancer and the younger sister of my dearest friend with (by-then metastatic) breast cancer.  Neither woman had been tested until symptoms appeared.

Both spent much of 2019 dealing with the emotional trauma that such diagnoses bring, plus radiation, chemo, surgery and numerous tests. Including the very tests they'd previously dodged, of course. 

My sister's cancer is currently undetectable. My friend's sister is less fortunate - I don't know how much time she has left, but my guess is it's not long. 

Their experiences scared me in a big way. I immediately scheduled the tests for myself. Mammogram was clear, colonoscopy showed a couple of polyps that were removed during the procedure. Zero copays. 

Did I "need" those tests? Possibly not. But the peace of mind they brought was well worth the inconvenience and X-rays. I'm still in my 60s and am hoping for a lot of healthy years ahead.


----------



## Butterfly

Liberty said:


> What kind of "provider" do you have?  If you have a supplement (medigap policy) along with the medicare you don't have to do that.



You don't HAVE TO do that no matter whether you have a supplement or not.  Medicare doesn't require you to do anything except pay the premiums.  Medicare OFFERS a welcome to Medicare physical, but does not require one.


----------



## Liberty

Butterfly said:


> You don't HAVE TO do that no matter whether you have a supplement or not.  Medicare doesn't require you to do anything except pay the premiums.  Medicare OFFERS a welcome to Medicare physical, but does not require one.


Just wondered what kind of insurance would require that.  Of course medicare doesn't and the medigap supplements don't as far as I know.


----------



## mrstime

When my male doctor wanted me to have a mammogram I told him I'd have one as soon as he got his testicles done the same way. He turned white and  never mentioned it again.


----------



## Lethe200

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Since my Medicare starts March 1st........I also received a form letter today from my physician that I need to do a complete physical for my new provider.  Uh, had it done 6 months ago.  Kiss off!


Just FYI for folks: 
*Medicare has no restrictions against pre-existing conditions, unlike private insurers. *Therefore, once you are eligible and Medicare becomes the primary insurer, any private insurance you carry is secondary (unless it's a MediGap policy, which replaces Medicare but MUST follow Medicare rules).

Any doctor or staff trying to tell you that you "must" do something because of Medicare, is blowing smoke and just wants to bill the government taxpayers; e.g., you and me.

We belong to the Kaiser Permanente HMO. The annual wellness exam is a non-event because the doctors always try to see you at least once a year - although these days it's an electronic check-in (they have their own private email system).


----------



## StarSong

mrstime said:


> When my male doctor wanted me to have a mammogram I told him I'd have one as soon as he got his testicles done the same way. He turned white and  never mentioned it again.


Why would you care if the doctor recommending a mammogram was male or female?  My Ob/Gyn and GPs have all recommended regular mammogram, and I considered their advice regardless of their gender.


----------



## Aneeda72

mrstime said:


> When my male doctor wanted me to have a mammogram I told him I'd have one as soon as he got his testicles done the same way. He turned white and  never mentioned it again.


My second son had testicular cancer which is no laughing matter.  He was taken to the ER by his group home for a break through seizure.  When I got there he said he had a stomach ache.  After an argument with the stupid doctor and my strong insistence my very disabled son had a CT scan and other tests.

The results were a very bad UTI, and second stage testicular cancer.  He had a stomach ache because the cancer had spread to his stomach.  Testicular cancer is found the same way as breast cancer.

Woman have to self exam their breasts and men have to self exam their testicles.  In married couples, it is often the spouse or partner who discovers the cancer.  My daughter noticed an odd series of freckles on her husbands back, aggressive melanoma.  3/4 of the skin on his back was removed and he has a CT scan every 6 months for the rest of his life.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lethe200 said:


> Just FYI for folks:
> *Medicare has no restrictions against pre-existing conditions, unlike private insurers. *Therefore, once you are eligible and Medicare becomes the primary insurer, any private insurance you carry is secondary (unless it's a MediGap policy, which replaces Medicare but MUST follow Medicare rules).
> 
> Any doctor or staff trying to tell you that you "must" do something because of Medicare, is blowing smoke and just wants to bill the government taxpayers; e.g., you and me.
> 
> We belong to the Kaiser Permanente HMO. The annual wellness exam is a non-event because the doctors always try to see you at least once a year - although these days it's an electronic check-in (they have their own private email system).


The private insurance is primary if you having obtained that insurance through work, Medicare is secondary.  When you have VA benefits, I think Medicare is still secondary, but idk.  When you have Medicare, VA benefits, and a private medical policy through work retirement, I have no ideal who is the primary.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> My second son had testicular cancer which is no laughing matter.  He was taken to the ER by his group home for a break through seizure.  When I got there he said he had a stomach ache.  After an argument with the stupid doctor and my strong insistence my very disabled son had a CT scan and other tests.
> 
> The results were a very bad UTI, and second stage testicular cancer.  He had a stomach ache because the cancer had spread to his stomach.  Testicular cancer is found the same way as breast cancer.
> 
> Woman have to self exam their breasts and men have to self exam their testicles.  In married couples, it is often the spouse or partner who discovers the cancer.  My daughter noticed an odd series of freckles on her husbands back, aggressive melanoma.  3/4 of the skin on his back was removed and he has a CT scan every 6 months for the rest of his life.


I am so heartbroken with this shocking news, you have had to endure.
I hope for the very best in care, treatments, love and caring, you all could have.
Try to stay strong. 
My sincere thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

My doctor lists all of the things I am over due for at my wellness visits
Mammogram 
Colonoscopy 
Bone Density 
Flu Shot
Pneumonia Shot
the list goes on....
She just smiles as I say no to each one
When we get close to the bottom of the list she just says, “No, right?” and laughs


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

MickaC said:


> I am so heartbroken with this shocking news, you have had to endure.
> I hope for the very best in care, treatments, love and caring, you all could have.
> Try to stay strong.
> My sincere thoughts are with you.


Oh my gosh, Micka, that is awful!!!!  So happy you were strong and there to be an advocate for you son!!!!!  

I think EVERYONE should have one actually. When you are disabled, or old, or just plain sick, you just aren’t thinking sharply.  I know when I had an emergency gall bladder surgery, I agreed to more damn tests than you can shake a stick at.  I was in pain, washed out, and just plain didn’t care at that point. Not in any shape to make decisions and unfortunately my husband was out of town.
Praying that your son and son-in-law are now better


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> I am so heartbroken with this shocking news, you have had to endure.
> I hope for the very best in care, treatments, love and caring, you all could have.
> Try to stay strong.
> My sincere thoughts are with you.


Thanks @MickaC This is my son who is total care with a lot of medical issues so when he had cancer; we told him it was clear he just liked being the center of attention in the family.  . He did fine with chemo and has been in remission about five years.

My daughters husband was so fortunate that she nagged him for months, yes, months, to get those freckles checked.  It was the same with my husband when he had a small bump on his eye lip that looked strange.  I nagged him until he got really mad at me and finally he had it checked to “shut me up”.  It was an aggressive cancer as well.

It was removed, he didn’t need any other treatment, except plastic surgery to repair the eye lid after the cancer was removed.  Some men can be so stupid.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kathleen’s Place said:


> My doctor lists all of the things I am over due for at my wellness visits
> Mammogram
> Colonoscopy
> Bone Density
> Flu Shot
> Pneumonia Shot
> the list goes on....
> She just smiles as I say no to each one
> When we get close to the bottom of the list she just says, “No, right?” and laughs


I say no to the colonoscopy because I have so many intestinal issues and those can be dangerous.  I got a mammogram and now need another one soon and biopsy.  My friend, our dog trainer, had a mammogram and a double mastectomy.  But she waited too long.

It came back as bone cancer in her hip.  She had chemo, it was successful.  Came back again, bone cancer in her spine, chemo, successful.  Came back again, bone cancer in her collar bone.  Tumor is shrinking and responsive, now they have found cancer in her brain.  She is in her 50’s.  Prayers for her, Brenda, are welcome.  She fighting really hard to live.

I see no point to the bone density scan as well.  Not like they can do anything about the results. I get the flu shots, the pneumonia shots, the COVID-19 vaccine, shingles shots, and any other shot they offer.

But I refuse certain MRIs that I need, cause I hate MRIs.  I guess we are the captains of our fate and choose, at our age, just how much more we can endure.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> I see no point to the bone density scan as well. *Not like they can do anything about the results*


Information is our friend.  Being diagnosed with osteopenia led me to increase weight bearing exercises, to learn about non-dairy calcium rich foods, and to consume them every day.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks @MickaC This is my son who is total care with a lot of medical issues so when he had cancer; we told him it was clear he just liked being the center of attention in the family.  . He did fine with chemo and has been in remission about five years.
> 
> My daughters husband was so fortunate that she nagged him for months, yes, months, to get those freckles checked.  It was the same with my husband when he had a small bump on his eye lip that looked strange.  I nagged him until he got really mad at me and finally he had it checked to “shut me up”.  It was an aggressive cancer as well.
> 
> It was removed, he didn’t need any other treatment, except plastic surgery to repair the eye lid after the cancer was removed.  Some men can be so stupid.


Thank you for the reply.....i just hate that C word.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I say no to the colonoscopy because I have so many intestinal issues and those can be dangerous.  I got a mammogram and now need another one soon and biopsy.  My friend, our dog trainer, had a mammogram and a double mastectomy.  But she waited too long.
> 
> It came back as bone cancer in her hip.  She had chemo, it was successful.  Came back again, bone cancer in her spine, chemo, successful.  Came back again, bone cancer in her collar bone.  Tumor is shrinking and responsive, now they have found cancer in her brain.  She is in her 50’s.  Prayers for her, Brenda, are welcome.  She fighting really hard to live.
> 
> I see no point to the bone density scan as well.  Not like they can do anything about the results. I get the flu shots, the pneumonia shots, the COVID-19 vaccine, shingles shots, and any other shot they offer.
> 
> But I refuse certain MRIs that I need, cause I hate MRIs.  I guess we are the captains of our fate and choose, at our age, just how much more we can endure.


My prayers to Brenda.


----------



## mrstime

Well that was the male Dr and I got away with it until I jokingly told that to the female Dr  that , she said "get the mammogram" she had just had hers a couple of weeks before. So I got my 2nd ever mammogram, and fortunately the last. Apparently after a certain age no one cares about mammograms, pelvic exams or colonoscopy's!


----------



## win231

StarSong said:


> Information is our friend.  Being diagnosed with osteopenia led me to increase weight bearing exercises, to learn about non-dairy calcium rich foods, and to consume them every day.


All of which are great things to do - for everyone; without any bone scans.
Much more important to prevent a problem in the first place with improved lifestyle than have tests & procedures to diagnose it.


----------



## Jules

Seems like she had an agenda to see what your POA said.



fmdog44 said:


> told today I must bring my living will and power of attorney documents in for my next check up visit.



Some doctors don’t want to treat patients who have DNRs since they don’t believe in ‘suicide’.  She obviously had a political agenda.

If she didn’t have any of these issues, you’d better review her medical certificates.  Is she still your doctor?


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> All of which are great things to do - for everyone; without any bone scans.
> Much more important to prevent a problem in the first place with improved lifestyle than have tests & procedures to diagnose it.


Very true.  However, learning that one is at risk is much more motivating than wondering about it.


----------



## Butterfly

mrstime said:


> Well that was the male Dr and I got away with it until I jokingly told that to the female Dr  that , she said "get the mammogram" she had just had hers a couple of weeks before. So I got my 2nd ever mammogram, and fortunately the last. Apparently after a certain age no one cares about mammograms, pelvic exams or colonoscopy's!


They DO care about mammograms  --- most breast cancer strikes older women.  It's just not the super aggressive kind that strikes pre-menopausal women.


----------



## saltydog

fmdog44 said:


> I was told today I must bring my living will and power of attorney documents in for my next check up visit. I asked why and she said, "blame Obama." I said "since when?" She replied, "Since he got it passed?" I told her I have never had the required since he got elected eleven years ago. She said they are tightening the belt. She added mammograms are now mandatory for women annually if they want medical care. Has anyone had any similar notices with their personal physicians?


Thanks Obama.


----------



## StarSong

saltydog said:


> Thanks Obama.


A couple of posts later FMdog said he checked out what the healthcare provider said and it turned out to be false info.  

I agree with your sentiment though, Thank You, Obama! 

Many parts of the ACA (insurance companies can't deny coverage because of pre-existent conditions, and dependents are covered until age 26) have been godsends to large swaths of the US population.


----------



## caroln

You'd think in this day and age, there would be a better way to check for breast cancer than putting women through the agonizing "squish".  Men don't have to submit to this torture to check for cancer in their "nether regions".   All they have to do is get an ultrasound.  Can you imagine if men had to get _certain parts_ of their body "squished" for a test?  It would never happen.  It seems like women's issues of any kind are addressed only after years of complaining and protesting.  Eventually someone finally looks up and says, "maybe we should do something about this".


----------



## mrstime

Kathleen’s Place said:


> My doctor lists all of the things I am over due for at my wellness visits
> Mammogram
> Colonoscopy
> Bone Density
> Flu Shot
> Pneumonia Shot
> the list goes on....
> She just smiles as I say no to each one
> When we get close to the bottom of the list she just says, “No, right?” and laughs


The only one on your list that hurts is the mammogram.


----------



## Jules

In all the mammograms that I’ve had since my mid 20s, and that’s often more than one per year, none has ever hurt.

Men don’t get the squish but they do get the annual ’finger’ and there aren’t many who have said that they look forward to that.


----------



## Pappy

Got the wife over to medical center to get her mammogram today and they couldn't do it. They have to wait 4 weeks after she’s had her COVID shot. A damn phone call would have been nice to save us a trip. Stupid...


----------



## Elsie

Catlady said:


> I always feared that the extreme squishing required to do the mammogram would actually create a lump that might eventually morph into cancer.  It's probably illogical reasoning (after all, I barely passed chemistry) but I'm the ''Going by my guts'' type and refused to have more than the two I agreed to have done.


I found a grape sized lump at top of my left breast.  That breast was so deeply pressed by a mammogram I was afraid it had "squished" the lump & spread any cancer in it.  Doc said it (cancer) doesn't work that way &  I relaxed.  But I ended up with a bruise on my chest all around the breast.  Lumpectomy.  Cancer has not returned.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pappy said:


> Got the wife over to medical center to get her mammogram today and they couldn't do it. They have to wait 4 weeks after she’s had her COVID shot. A damn phone call would have been nice to save us a trip. Stupid...


This information has been posted on the forum, you must have missed it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Elsie said:


> I found a grape sized lump at top of my left breast.  That breast was so deeply pressed by a mammogram I was afraid it had "squished" the lump & spread any cancer in it.  Doc said it (cancer) doesn't work that way &  I relaxed.  But I ended up with a bruise on my chest all around the breast.  Lumpectomy.  Cancer has not returned.


Had it been a cyst, it would have squished it.


----------



## Pappy

Aneeda72 said:


> This information has been posted on the forum, you must have missed it.


I sure did miss it  Aneeda. Still a heads up from the clinic would have been nice.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> In all the mammograms that I’ve had since my mid 20s, and that’s often more than one per year, none has ever hurt.
> 
> Men don’t get the squish but they do get the annual ’finger’ and there aren’t many who have said that they look forward to that.


I've only had a couple that have hurt, but most are damned uncomfortable.  
Good point on the "finger" - I'll take a mammogram over that test.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> I sure did miss it  Aneeda. Still a heads up from the clinic would have been nice.


I missed it, too.  Had no idea that a mammogram had to be delayed 4 weeks after a Covid vaccine.  Agree with you, @Pappy, they should have tipped you off on that little tidbit.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I missed it, too.  Had no idea that a mammogram had to be delayed 4 weeks after a Covid vaccine.  Agree with you, @Pappy, they should have tipped you off on that little tidbit.


Well, I asked when I got the shot because I had my other one and the biopsy in the works sorry others missed it, it was discussed.  I agree, they should tell people at the time of the first shot


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I asked when I got the shot because I had my other one and the biopsy in the works sorry others missed it, it was discussed.  I agree, they should tell people at the time of the first shot


I'm not due for a mammogram until December (every two years), so no harm, no foul.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

mrstime said:


> The only one on your list that hurts is the mammogram.


None of them really hurt. It’s just that I know myself very well. IF the tests showed something awful, I wouldn’t do anything about it anyway. And I don’t mean for that to sound depressing or smug.  I have lived an absolutely blessed life. We brought 3 wonderful sons, good men, into this world, and they, in turn, brought 7 wonderful grandchildren that the world is lucky to have. My life is complete and I’m so thankful for all I have been given. So from now on it is up to God and God alone. And I am at peace with that.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kathleen’s Place said:


> None of them really hurt. It’s just that I know myself very well. IF the tests showed something awful, I wouldn’t do anything about it anyway. And I don’t mean for that to sound depressing or smug.  I have lived an absolutely blessed life. We brought 3 wonderful sons, good men, into this world, and they, in turn, brought 7 wonderful grandchildren that the world is lucky to have. My life is complete and I’m so thankful for all I have been given. So from now on it is up to God and God alone. And I am at peace with that.


Here is the thing.  Breast cancer spreads to become cancer in other places.  My friend’s breast cancer has spread to her bones, she now has bone cancer but it’s actually breast cancer.  They thought it had spread to her brain.  It had not.  So she would have had breast cancer, in her brain.  It can spread to your lungs.

So you are forced to do something about it, IMO, cause for those children you love to watch the progression of this disease eat you alive would be horrific for them.  As it is for the children of my “friend“ whose son and girlfriend have moved home to care for her.  As she fights a losing battle.

Her breast cancer came back after both breast were removed.  God gives us the tools to deal with this illness with the doctors and methods available.  When I realized this (along with support of the people on the forum because I am very reluctant to do anything as well) I agreed to the next mammogram, and now the next one and biopsy in April.  Because they do hurt me.


----------



## mrstime

Kathleen’s Place said:


> None of them really hurt. It’s just that I know myself very well. IF the tests showed something awful, I wouldn’t do anything about it anyway. And I don’t mean for that to sound depressing or smug.  I have lived an absolutely blessed life. We brought 3 wonderful sons, good men, into this world, and they, in turn, brought 7 wonderful grandchildren that the world is lucky to have. My life is complete and I’m so thankful for all I have been given. So from now on it is up to God and God alone. And I am at peace with that.


Obviously you either have never had a mammogram or they didn't do it right!


----------



## Jules

Kathleen’s Place said:


> IF the tests showed something awful, I wouldn’t do anything about it anyway


That something could be very easily treated if caught early.  

If there’s nothing, then you can stop worrying for the next couple of years.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> So you are forced to do something about it, IMO, cause for those children you love to watch the progression of this disease eat you alive would be horrific for them. As it is for the children of my “friend“ whose son and girlfriend have moved home to care for her. As she fights a losing battle.


@Aneeda72, you are so right about this. The people I've known who've died from cancer didn't drop dead or have an easy exit. Not by a long shot. 

Even the few who refused treatment suffered through the long, excruciating, ugly processes of organ shutdowns and wasting away.


----------



## garyt1957

hollydolly said:


> You're female???  I thought you were a guy!!


By the title of his post "I got the Shocker..." I thought he was talking about a prostate exam.


----------



## Ladybj

Keesha said:


> It’s a shocker to me because I didn’t realize you were female but I understand your concern.
> Ive only had one mammogram and won’t have any more but don’t wish to explain why and our mammograms are covered by our government.


I sure would like to know why.  Are you able to send me a pm?  I stopped getting them as well.


----------



## Keesha

Ladybj said:


> I sure would like to know why.  Are you able to send me a pm?  I stopped getting them as well.


I’m not comfortable stating it here so I will pm me answer.


----------



## Jim W.

caroln said:


> You'd think in this day and age, there would be a better way to check for breast cancer than putting women through the agonizing "squish".  *Men don't have to submit to this torture to check for cancer in their "nether regions".   All they have to do is get an ultrasound.*  Can you imagine if men had to get _certain parts_ of their body "squished" for a test?  It would never happen.  It seems like women's issues of any kind are addressed only after years of complaining and protesting.  Eventually someone finally looks up and says, "maybe we should do something about this".


When checking for prostate cancer men often have to undergo a "needle biopsy" which involves the insertion into the rectum, of a device with an attached needle capable of removing tissue samples. 

Similar to a colonoscopy, but instead of a camera going up into the intestine, the needle equipped device stays in the rectal area.

What Is a Prostate Biopsy? What to expect when undergoing this test


----------



## caroln

Jim W. said:


> When checking for prostate cancer men often have to undergo a "needle biopsy" which involves the insertion into the rectum, of a device with an attached needle capable of removing tissue samples.
> 
> Similar to a colonoscopy, but instead of a camera going up into the intestine, the needle equipped device stays in the rectal area.
> 
> What Is a Prostate Biopsy? What to expect when undergoing this test


Egads!  I stand corrected.


----------



## Autumn72

StarSong said:


> I went for a cataract surgery a couple of years ago.  During the intake process the nurse asked me if I had a DNR.  I said, "_For a cataract surgery?   Are you kidding?_  If I code on the table *you'd better* break out the paddles and anything else you can find in that operating room."
> 
> The anesthesiologist came into the OR just before the surgery and reviewed the notes with me. She said, "No DNR?" I told her that was correct. She went, "Whew!" and said, "Boy does that make my job easier!" Not the response I'd expected.
> 
> I went in for that procedure as a completely healthy woman in my 60s. No way was I giving them permission to turn their heads if things went sideways. My husband has POA and was in the waiting room no more than 50 yards from the OR. If a disaster occurred, decisions were to be his call, not theirs.
> 
> Does anyone else sometimes feel like we're being given the bum's rush to exit the planet with all the pressure to provide DNRs? (The medical box checkers ask me about it every time I go to an appointment.) _My family_ knows what I want and have been given the power to make those decisions.  No need for a disinterested surgeon, anesthesiologist, or other medical person to choose for me.
> 
> Thanks but no thanks.


I was taken by ambulance to the hospital in 2020 
I could not see out of the only eye i can see out of.  I could see around the perimeter of the dark circle that had covered my eye. Which means while I was reading in bed on my left side when it happened, no pain what so ever.
I was frightened and devided to knock on the neighbors doors trying to avoid apts. Of people i did not know. That of course failed.
A unknown man answered through the unopened door. I could not see 
I asked him to call me an ambulznce for i could not ser to use my phone.
He did ss i went back to my spt. And tried to get a jacket on....point is he did not call 911 he was from another country and probably did not know.
Here in the ER, I was there for 4 hours left in the dark of my outcome 
At home i received s noll for the ambulance for over the top cost. I was so stressed for i had stopped taking my high blood pressure pill years ago.
This time a doctor i do not know gave me two pills to take both a 8am and pm.
He said to go to the doctor who showed up while I wasin the ER.
The bill for ambulance ran into seversl thousznd dollzrs.
I never called Medicare 
.


----------



## mrstime

Because of the family history I had to have a colonoscopy every 5 years until I got to 75, the doc also stopped bugging me about mammograms then. I guess once I hit 75 it didn't matter if I got any of those dreaded diseases. I'm 81 now and fairly healthy. Not that it matters now we haven't clapped eyes on our doctor in over a year, I guess she is afraid she will get Covid. So when I actually needed someone to see me I saw the Nurse Practitioner, I guess she is expendable. Then the Dr needs to be a bit concerned  because we like the Nurse Practitioner better than the Dr.


----------



## Pauline1954

fmdog44 said:


> I was told today I must bring my living will and power of attorney documents in for my next check up visit. I asked why and she said, "blame Obama." I said "since when?" She replied, "Since he got it passed?" I told her I have never had the required since he got elected eleven years ago. She said they are tightening the belt. She added mammograms are now mandatory for women annually if they want medical care. Has anyone had any similar notices with their personal physicians?


Im sorry. But maybe this sounds more like some hot air to get more money to care for you.


----------



## garyt1957

Jim W. said:


> When checking for prostate cancer men often have to undergo a "needle biopsy" which involves the insertion into the rectum, of a device with an attached needle capable of removing tissue samples.
> 
> Similar to a colonoscopy, but instead of a camera going up into the intestine, the needle equipped device stays in the rectal area.
> 
> What Is a Prostate Biopsy? What to expect when undergoing this test


Not to mention the finger up the bum to check the prostate, rolling your testicles in their hands to check for testicular cancer and squeezing the head of your penis to check for...I don't really know what. But men certainly go through their embarrassments in the quest for health ,also. Medicine isn't pretty.


----------



## Murrmurr

garyt1957 said:


> ....and squeezing the head of your penis to check for...I don't really know what.


To make him say "Ah", make sure he's not choking on anything.


----------



## Nathan

fmdog44 said:


> I was told today I must bring my living will and power of attorney documents in for my next check up visit. I asked why and she said, "blame Obama."


Your doctor sounds like a lunatic, my CPA said garbage like that and I dumped him in a NY second.


----------



## win231

Ya know what's really sorta amusing?
People have all these stories to tell & we wonder why some of us don't trust a Covid vaccine that was developed in record time, and why some of us don't believe everything we're told by these same greedy doctors & "Experts" who lied to us before.


----------

